# Team Rocket Challenge



## Dar (Jul 12, 2012)

When I was looking through Pokememes, I found a challenge that I actually thought was pretty interesting, although it does seem rather easy.





If you're interested, try it and post your progress. I'll probably do this on my Platinum, due to the "Avoid Battles with Team Rocket" rule.

EDIT: If anyone wants to add additional rules, feel free to suggest.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 12, 2012)

HELLS YES i will be doing this in platinum. my new solution to nuzlockes

another thought - team magma challenge (in sapphire) or team aqua challenge (in ruby) or team independent challenge (in emerald). similar except the usable types are fire, ground, dark in magma challenge and water, ice, dark in aqua, and for team independent flying, normal, dragon, psychic, and golduck


----------



## Dar (Jul 12, 2012)

Also, this gives me a good reason to use Bidook c:


----------



## Autumn (Jul 12, 2012)

Additional rule - if you have a Meowth on your team and you run across a wild Pikachu or a trainer using a Pikachu, you must use your own Meowth to beat them.
If you don't have a Meowth and you run across a Pikachu you must still beat the shit out of it with the strongest attack you have available anyway.


----------



## Dar (Jul 12, 2012)

I have made slight progress.

Name: James
Rival: Butch



Level: 6
Gender: Female
Name: Cassidy



Level: 4
Gender: Female
Name: Ami​


----------



## Mai (Jul 13, 2012)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> another thought - team magma challenge (in sapphire) or team aqua challenge (in ruby) or team independent challenge (in emerald). similar except the usable types are fire, ground, dark in magma challenge and water, ice, dark in aqua, and for team independent flying, normal, dragon, psychic, and golduck


I think you'd probably want to add poison to both the Magma and Aqua challenges. For Team Independent, I have no idea, though; it kind of sounds like you'd just do the normal Rocket challenge.

Also this sounds so cool aaa. I want to do the Magma challenge in Emerald, but I only have Emerald and that kind of breaks the spirit of things. I'll probably start one of these soon.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 13, 2012)

Maimi said:


> I think you'd probably want to add poison to both the Magma and Aqua challenges. For Team Independent, I have no idea, though; it kind of sounds like you'd just do the normal Rocket challenge.


Hmm, that's a thought. Other than Zubat I never noticed much poison usage in their teams, but I guess poison is in just about every team somewhere haha.

Team independent is supposed to be analogous to Rayquaza since Emerald doesn't favor one team or the other but I guess the normal Rocket challenge in emerald works too haha

eta: team in platinum

name: alti
rival: casey (boyfriend)

[mary lynn]  (f)
level 10

[hannah]  (f)
level 9

[isabel]  (f)
level 9

[kathleen]  (f)
level 9

[meriwether]  (f)
level 9

[jordan]  (m)
level 8

[wilson]  (m)
level 3


----------



## Dar (Jul 14, 2012)

Name: James
Rival: Butch


Level: 8
Gender: Female


Level: 8
Gender: Female
Name: Ami


Level: 8
Gender: Female
Name: Zu


Level: 7
Gender: Male
Name: Mozart


Level: 7
Gender: Female
Name: Jessie


----------



## surskitty (Jul 14, 2012)

Haha, one of my Soul Silver files is Kojirou (rival's name is Satoshi) and my team's growlithe / cacturne / chimecho / mr mime / carnivine / koffing.


----------



## Mewitty (Mar 26, 2014)

Okay, so I'm going to do this also. (Actually, I've already started, but caught a single pokemon so it's not that bad.)

Info about character:
Name: Crystal
Rival: Ash
Starter: Bulbasaur

Current progress:
- Got Stole female Bulbasaur from Prof. Oak
- Nicknamed Bulbasaur Ivy
- Lost to Ash (It's team Rocket anyway)
- Did some grinding to get Ivy up to level 7
- Lost in a battle with a level 4 Rattata
- Grinded to level 8
- Got Oak's Parcel
- Delivered item above
- Got pokedex and pokeballs
- Caught a male level 4 Rattata (Scooter)
- Currently grinding for Scooter.

Team: 




Ivy, level 8, female, no hold item.






Scooter, level 4, male, no hold item.​
UPDATE: Made some more progress!
- Got to Viridian Forest.
- Caught a Pikachu! Awesome.
- Caught a Weedle and Caterpie. Less awesome.
- Somehow, I caught all of these at the same health. What?

NEW team:

Tessa, level 3, female, no hold item.
Ability: Static.


Ivy, level 8, female, no hold item.
Ability: Overgrow.


Cupcake, level 5, male, no hold item.
Ability: Shield Dust.


Scooter, level 5, male, no hold item.
Ability: Run Away.


Stinger, level 4, male, no hold item.
Ability: Shield Dust.​
UPDATE 2: More progress. Awesome.
-Beat BROCK. Because that's how you spell BROCK.
-Ivy grew to level 10 of beating his Geodude. It made me win due to Vine Whip.
-Onix: Leech Seed + Vine Whip made quick work of him.
-Became a rom hacker.
Team:
Ivy, level 12, female, no hold item.
Ability: Overgrow.


Stinger, level 4, male, no hold item.
Ability: Shield Dust.


Cupcake, level 5, male, no hold item.
Ability: Shield Dust.


Scooter, level 5, male, no hold item.
Ability: Run Away.


Tessa, level 4, female, no hold item.
Ability: Static.​


----------

